# Jim Sterling leaves Destructoid.



## Ultimania (Nov 2, 2013)

> Dear friends and lovers,
> 
> Today I announce my departure from Destructoid.com as serving reviews editor and all-around sexy boy. I have been with Destructoid since, Christ, when was it? 2006? Back then, Nick "Brutal" Chester was the editor-in-chief, and he told me the readers love it when you mention Pokemans. I've never forgotten that advice. I'll also never forget my first post -- a news article on reviving dead Xbox 360s with towels. Readers responded with "Who the fuck is Jim Sterling?" It's a question that remained poignant throughout my entire career.
> 
> ...





This is such sad news. I don't really care for many gaming reviewing websites these days (for obvious reasons), but Destructoid was one of the few websites I visited and actually took seriously because of this man. He might be brutally honest and I may not even agree with him all of the time, but at least you can tell that he was taking the games he reviewed seriously. He enjoyed what he did and was always blunt with his opinions.

I'll keep following Jim, and RIP Destructoid. I honestly don't see how that website is going to survive without him.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 2, 2013)

So is he fully dedicating his time to The Escapist now?


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 10, 2013)

Jim is awesome. Now Destructoid means nothing to me.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 10, 2013)

Jim Sterling is the only voice in gaming worth listening.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't always agree with everything Sterling says, but I appreciate his honesty. Destructoid's going to miss him,


----------



## Wan (Nov 10, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Jim Sterling is the only voice in gaming worth listening.



Oh I wouldn't go that far.  Angry Joe and James Portnow (of Extra Credits) are worth listening to.  Michael Pachter is excellent for revealing the business side of the game industry.  And I'm sure there are other web personalities which I don't follow but other people find worth listening to.

Jim Sterling definitely makes good points at times (and also makes points I strongly disagree with.  IE he eviscerated Alpha Protocol but I think it's one of the best games of the past few years).  His reviews at Destructoid were always interesting to read and they will be missed.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 10, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> I don't always agree with everything Sterling says, but I appreciate his honesty. Destructoid's going to miss him,



Same. I actually don't particularly like him, but acknowledge he's highly respected and one of the gaming journalist in the community that actually fits his title, so whatever.

Eh, I hope his cozy relationship he's got with Escapist doesn't go sour like it did with the Extra Credits crew.



Naruto said:


> Jim Sterling is the only voice in gaming worth listening.



kcheh, heh....


----------

